# Import Duty



## amicus

I'm thinking of purchasing a Record Groupset from Ribble. I asked them how much is the VAT charge and they said 20%, a little more than I anticipated but I might be able to justify.

The next question I have is how much is the approximate import duty if any on such a large purchase?

Any experience out there?


----------



## orange_julius

amicus said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a Record Groupset from Ribble. I asked them how much is the VAT charge and they said 20%, a little more than I anticipated but I might be able to justify.
> 
> The next question I have is how much is the approximate import duty if any on such a large purchase?
> 
> Any experience out there?


Import from where to where?

If it's to the US, use the search box. This has been asked several times and you will benefit from reading through the discussions.


----------



## amicus

orange_julius said:


> Import from where to where?
> 
> If it's to the US, use the search box. This has been asked several times and you will benefit from reading through the discussions.


I did that but nothing too specific.I'll address this to anyone who has had a groupset shipped from the UK to the East coast.


----------



## orange_julius

amicus said:


> I did that but nothing too specific.I'll address this to anyone who has had a groupset shipped from the UK to the East coast.


Search for "Ribble customs".


----------



## natedg200202

I don't think VAT applies to shipments to USA.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

The 20% VAT component is removed for items shipped internationally. It's the import tax that might get you.
i.e. in Oz you get slugged import fees if the package is valued at over AU$1000. Our customs website has a complicated formula to help you work out how much it's likely to be.


----------



## SilverStar

VAT gets removed from the price when goods come to the U.S. (and I thought it was 15%, not 20). I had two wheelsets shipped (one from Wiggle, the other from Ribble) and didn't pay any import tax on either shipment. In fact, both places were running FREE shipping specials when I ordered.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

SilverStar said:


> (and I thought it was 15%, not 20)


Used to be 17.5% but rose to 20% on 4th January 2011.


----------



## Chris Keller

Amicus,

If shipping to the U.S., the VAT is removed. As for Import Duty fees...that depends on a few things. I believe that there is no Import Duty on a groupset. Look the Harmonized Tarif Schedule (HTS) By Chapter of HTS :2011-07-01 - Revision 1, Official Harmonized Tariff Schedule of the United States Annotated. See chapter 87 for bicycles and bike parts. If your shipment comes into the U.S. and then moves thru the U.S. Postal Service, chances are good that you will not be charged any Import Duty. If it is delivered thru UPS, there is a very good chance they will charge a Import Duty fee even if your parts are legally duty free. 

That is what happened to me. UPS charged me import duty on a groupset even though the HTS shows no import duty on the parts I ordered. I provided written documentation and quoted page, paragraph and section for each item I ordered and refused to pay. I spoke with at least 10 separate people in UPS and they still instisted that I owed them import duty...finally they sent it to collections and I caved in and payed them...i did not want to mess with my credit. It wasn't that much, maybe $180 for a Campagnolo SR11 groupset, but even with duty, I saved over $800... 

I ordered a Chorus 11 groupset from Totalcycling in the UK (no VAT) and they shipped quickly thru ParcelForce. When my shipment hit the U.S., it was transferred to the US Postal Service. USPS got my shipment to my door in record time with no import duty....

I will order from Totalcycling again and again. Checking Ribble's website, it looks like they ship thru ParcelForce which should transfer to USPS once in the U.S.


----------



## Golfguy

I have ordered several times through Ribble, all of which shipped via ParcelForce to the US, including a couple of wheelsets. No VAT, no import duties, reasonable shipping times.


----------



## zipptrek

*Customs*

I have fought and won a case with US customs. They refunded my money after like 2 months.
Most of the shipments I have ordered from UK have not been charged.


----------



## carbonLORD

Ive ordered Super Record parts from the UK to Chicago and never paid any additional fees.


----------



## liv2ridehard

When you navigate their site, change settings to US dollars. Prices will be shown VAT free since the States are obviously not part of the Euro Zone. See text below directly from Ribble...

If you live in any of the EC Member states you must pay VAT. (EC Member states include UK, Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, and Sweden).

If however you live in any country outside the EC (and this includes the Channel Islands) you are entitled to purchase all items VAT free. Please note that there may be import duties due on the goods you are buying. We suggest you contact your local customs office to find out if any duties apply.

I have ordered all kinds of stuff from water bottles to frames from Europe and have never paid VAT or import duties. Also, whenever I travel to Italy or other parts of Europe, I pay VAT up front but then when I get to the airport in, for example, Italy, I declare before I board and get the VAT back before I return to the States. Got all my Sidi shoes and some other Campy goodies this way.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Chris Keller said:


> UPS charged me import duty


This has been discussed ad nauseum...
UPS and FedEX charge brokerage fees based on the value of the shipment. It has nothing to do with shipments being dutiable, it is a fee for service. USPS does not charge brokerage fees as far as I know. Canada Post charges $5.00-$8.00 depending on the level of service. 
UPS and FedEx will always charge a brokerage fee since it costs them money to determine if a shipment is dutiable, and it is also a revenue stream for them.

Actually, if UPS did claim that duty was payable it would be worthwhile taking them to small claims court...they might pay you off since it would be cheaper for them than attending and losing.


----------



## younghouse

*I fought the law...*

and I won(!)

Several weeks ago I ordered a Campy Record Gruppo from Slane Cycles in Belfast, Northern Ireland. I received my shipment quickly and in good order, no VAT .... but with a 6% tariff tacked on by US Customs. The USPS wouldn't hand over the package until I paid the fee.

After doing some research based on information that had appeared in various threads here, I determined that Customs had applied an erroneous code from the HTS (Harmonized Tariff Schedule). They had cited code 8714.91,5000 (6% tariff), which covers:

"Sets of steel tubing cut to exact length andeach set having the number of tubes needed for the assembly (with other parts) into the frame andfork of one bicycle"

With diligent research I found more appropriate codes applicable to a group set, all tariff free, and asked for the customs fee to be returned.

In yesterday's mail I received a letter from Customs acknowledging their error, and stating that the fee would be refunded ... within 90 days.

I suppose this will eventually have a happy ending.

The upshot is that by buying the group set overseas from a reputable dealer, I was able to upgrade from the Campy Chorus set I had originally planned for my dream bike (it'll be a Bianchi Sempre) to a Record set for about the same price.


----------



## jimborello

Try buying from bikecomponents.de, its the cheapest option and they ship it via USPS so you dont have to pay import duties. Just keep the orders under $1000 usd.


----------



## [email protected]

I am purchasing a* USED* bicycle without wheels and pedals and am hoping the HTS code below is the correct one. The codes and exclusions from Tariffs change as international politics morphs as well. Does any one know a code that is different from the one below that may fit. I could not find any codes for "used items"

HTS* code for customs 8714.91.20
"Frames and forks valued over $600 each"

*Harmonized Tariff Schedule"
http://hts.usitc.gov


----------

